# Please Read before Posting.



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

When asking for a driver, please tell us you operating system (windows 98, window 95, windows ME, etc..), and what device you need the driver for. If you do not know the device, please give us as much info as possible. Does it have a FCC number, model number, chipset number, etc.. 

Thank you.


----------

